# Fishing With The LEGENDS



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Fishing with the LEGENDS

What an honor it was in the middle seventies anxiously awaiting the start of still another overnight adventure deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. Then looking into that wheelhouse of the Florida Fisherman I and seeing 'the man', the legend himself, bigger than life, Captain Wilson Hubbard, was a memory never to be forgotten.
Captain Wilson took pride in personally guiding these overnight trips to the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds & vicinity. Today this man among men still watches, guides, from above:

The only thing more importing than fishing to Captain Wilson Hubbard was family. Today, 'Fishing With The Legends' continues with young Captain Garett Hubbard. Captain Garett is a dedicated family man dedicated to being the best husband, dad, and Captain he can possibly be. Today, what an honor looking into the wheelhouse of the Florida Fisherman ll and seeing Captain Garett Hubbard following in the same footsteps of Captain Wilson Hubbard. This young, very experienced, Captain is well on the way of being recognized as one of the best in the business, a 'legend' in his own time:


Captain Wilson Hubbard initiated both 1/2 day as well as extended over-night head boat fishing. Captain Garett Hubbard is proud to carry on the tradition.
Friday, 8 A.M., April 6, 2018, Captain Garett Hubbard proudly unleashes the two massive Cats of the Florida Fisherman ll. Destination, a five hour grey snapper trip. Captain Garett is a hands-on, always involved, Captain:


Talk about proud. This has been an adventure these young men will never forget:

Friday, 3:00 P.M., April 6, 2018, Captain Dylan Hubbard tells us what we can expect on this up-coming 39 hour overnight trip deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico:

First up, plenty of very lively pin fish:

Welcoming guest, another 'legend', a culinary expert, Tammy, 'Jersey-Girl' Koota:


Tammy insists on serving her guest nothing but the best with a very special 'Jersey-Girl' touch to each and every meal. Think this is just another sausage sandwich? Think again! The most flavorful Italian sausage, smothered with onions and peppers, and grilled to perfection is a true masterpiece. Served on a special roll with melted cheese makes this trip a real winner from the very start:


Now, let's get down to business. The mighty king:



12:30 A.M. Saturday morning, a very proud hands-on Captain Garett Hubbard is ever so proud of Merritt Island's own Miss Ashley Lunsford. The night has just begun and this is already gag number two for this real woman:

The gags are hot:

Our number one targeted fish is the hard to fool, hard to catch, mangrove snapper. But, even at night, there is big problem. It's becoming increasingly difficult to get our baits past the very aggressive, near 'extinct', American red snapper, they are everywhere:


Mr. Derrick Salenski traveled from Benzonia, Michigan, 1,393 miles, to fish on the Florida Fisherman ll. That's a nice strawberry grouper:

Early Saturday morning:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's Tammy time. Hope the fish are as hungry as we are:

They are:


It's tuna time:



Talk about a variety:

The deep water, excellent eating, vermilion snapper are hungry and huge. This one stop alone produced over 200:


Captain Garett Hubbard is a very hands-on, caring, Captain:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Every wonder why Captain Garett has become a 'Legend', a legend following in the footsteps of Captain Wilson Hubbard? Wonder no more! Catches like this are very common with this young Captain. And the day has just begun:

The mangrove snapper bite has been slower than expected. None-the-less:

The gag grouper bite remains strong, very strong:

For Mr. Salenski that 1,393 mile journey was worth every mile:

The American reds are everywhere. We have caught, vented, and released over 100:


Nice triggers fish:


We love catching red grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

As we near the end of our journey, 'Jersey-Girl' proudly serves what has become her specialty... the very best chicken, yellow rice, and apple pie in the entire universe:

What an adventure. But all good things must, until next weekend when we do it all over again, come to an end.
Mr. Lonnie Graham, Cocoa, Florida, is so proud of the woman his daughter, Ashley, has become:

Those huge smiles are for real:

A very proud Captain Garett Hubbard:


Ever think people from Benzonia, Michigan, can't catch our Southern fish? How about winning the snapper jackpot with a 5.3 pound mangrove snapper? The winning grouper hit the scales at 7.2 pounds:

There is already a future place on the Hubbard History Board as, 'The LEGEND Continues' with another best of the best, Captain Garett Hubbard:

Coming 4/19/18 is the first really BIG one of the year, a very exciting deep drop trip. Guiding the Florida Fisherman ll will be another 'LEGEND,' Captain Mark Hubbard. Co-Captain for this very special 63 hour trip will be one of the best in the business, Master Captain, Captain Bryon Holland. Captain Holland brings decades of on the water experience:

As we pass the 100 fathom mark the fish are different, and BIG:



2017 was an excellent year for Florida fishing. 2018 is starting out even better. With Captains like Captain Mark Hubbard, Captain Bryon Holland and Captain Garett Hubbard 'Fishing With The many LEGENDS' is alive and well.
Captain Wilson Hubbard can be very proud, proud of the legacy he began decades ago.

* * Check out the short, action packed, on the water video of our trips: *Click on the following YouTube link
* * * * **
http://youtu.be/VninJAwbSBo

Bob Harbison *
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

